# How much weight can I gypsy vanner carry?



## poops (20 September 2011)

Ok I know there are always lots of posts asking about weight so sorry to add another one!

As my daughter is away at Uni I am hoping to ride her 14.2 cob type. I will be hacking and doing a bit of flatwork - simple stuff as I am only a basic rider!

How much do you think she can carry? My daughter is 9 stone but I am more than that. I don't want to squash her.

Thank you


----------



## SusannaF (20 September 2011)

How much more? If it's the cob in your siggy, I spent my teens riding at 14.1hh cob type who was very similar and I weighed a couple of stone more than your daughter. He still tanked off with me on a regular basis  And he was in his twenties!


----------



## firstponyMinto (20 September 2011)

I'd say 12st easily, if they're fit & well even a bit more, my old cob of that size used to occasionally carry 14st, although that was just for a short, slow hack!


----------



## calon (20 September 2011)

cobs with ten inch of bone are able to carry in excess of 14 stone and  eight inch of bone upto 14 stone so wouldnt be worrying about nine stone hun


----------



## ischa (20 September 2011)

I think people tend to under estimate ponies and horses 
My mare who Ive just brought carried a weight of 16 stone 
She is a 14.3 Irish cob 





I would say a light/ medium carry up to 11-12 stone 
And heavy weight 14- 16 stone


----------



## poops (20 September 2011)

Thank you for your replies xxxx


----------



## Tickles (20 September 2011)

Well, I certianly wouldn't be putting 16 stone on even a heavy **14.2** cob. I know height doesn't relate the strength but it gives some kind of scaling.

Personally I wouldn't want more than about 11 stone on a full-up pony/small horse cob for hacking and light flatwork.

Your pics aren't visible on the machine so I can't comment on those but as guide one of my fav hacking places (walk, some trot only occasional canter for ~4hrs/day max with one day off/week) puts nothing over 10stone, INCLUDING hat/boots/etc (they have a scales in the yard...), on cobs that size. And they do swap around so all get a break from novices with leaders riding them.

Yours will likely to be able to cope with a bit more given lighter work load but on the other hand is probably slightly less fit with not being in regular work.

Maybe consider a tean/slight adult sharer for while your daughter is at uni?


----------



## BonneMaman (20 September 2011)

Tickles said:



			Well, I certianly wouldn't be putting 16 stone on even a heavy **14.2** cob. I know height doesn't relate the strength but it gives some kind of scaling.

Personally I wouldn't want more than about 11 stone on a full-up pony/small horse cob for hacking and light flatwork.

Your pics aren't visible on the machine so I can't comment on those but as guide one of my fav hacking places (walk, some trot only occasional canter for ~4hrs/day max with one day off/week) puts nothing over 10stone, INCLUDING hat/boots/etc (they have a scales in the yard...), on cobs that size. And they do swap around so all get a break from novices with leaders riding them.

Yours will likely to be able to cope with a bit more given lighter work load but on the other hand is probably slightly less fit with not being in regular work.

Maybe consider a tean/slight adult sharer for while your daughter is at uni?
		
Click to expand...

LOL - 11 st!  crikey, I think you might need to do you calculations a bit better.  It really does depend on the quality of the riding (ie. novices tend to be heavier in the seat) but a 14.2 with good bone can easily carry 12 or 13st with absolutely no problem.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 September 2011)

These gypsy vanner's are strong, tough little types and well up to weight so I wouldn't worry at all.

My 15hh cob has carried 16st hunting in the past and went fresh as a daisy at the end of the day.

These horses were bred to work and do heavy work, so don't need to be treated with kid gloves!


----------



## xTrooperx (20 September 2011)

i will have great interest watching this thread as i was told im to heavy to ride anything (just over 13 stone) so had to buy myslef a heavy horse. though i was sad about the cruel reactions some of us bigger riders get.


----------



## MiCsarah (20 September 2011)

My pony is 14.3 and is a lw cob. When I was fat when I was younger I was 13stone3 and he carried me just fine. Im now 91/2 stone and he feels no different to when I was fat


----------



## PapaFrita (20 September 2011)

Tickles said:



			Personally I wouldn't want more than about 11 stone on a full-up pony/small horse cob for hacking and light flatwork.
		
Click to expand...

A horse can comfortably carry 20% of his/her own (healthy) weight assuming said horse is fit and sound.


----------



## Theresa_F (20 September 2011)

Stinky is 14.3, has 9 3/4" of bone and happily carries 15 stone - I let a friend's hubby ride him and he went along very well.

I have had judges that are easily over 13 stone ride him and he goes very well for them.

I am just over 11 stone and he goes along as if I am not onboard.

Gypsy cobs should have plenty of bone and short backs and are very strong animals.


----------



## Wagtail (20 September 2011)

Well a 14.1hh gypsy cob at our yard regularly carries (I would guess) a 14 stone rider. But she is a VERY good and well balanced rider and has to be careful he is worked properly over his back as he has had back problems in the past. 

Personally, if it were my horse I would say 12 stone max, but then I tend to go by the one sixth of the horse's weight rule.


----------



## missyme10 (20 September 2011)

I have a 14.3hh irish cob, he's my daughters and she's only 7 stone, like fly on his back lol.
He's incredibly strong, I am 12 stone and he carries me with ease.
My sister whose 13 1\2 stone also rides him odd times, he tanked off with her 

I dare say he could carry a lot heavier than my sister but that doesn't mean he should have to or I would expext him to.
So 14 stone I would say is safe and comfortable for a chunky 14.2hh cob.


----------



## chickeninabun (20 September 2011)

Tickles said:



			Personally I wouldn't want more than about 11 stone on a full-up pony/small horse cob for hacking and light flatwork.
		
Click to expand...

What world do you live in?!?!?
They are work horses not bloody pansies!!


----------



## Dancing Queen (20 September 2011)

Loads - i would have thought!
they are fine delicate creatures are they? they are proper working horses pulling the carts.


----------



## lara b (20 September 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			A horse can comfortably carry 20% of his/her own (healthy) weight assuming said horse is fit and sound.
		
Click to expand...

Think this means the big hairy can carry two of me (no wonder he sometimes forgets I am there!), piggy back anyone?


----------



## Merrymoles (20 September 2011)

Agree that a heavyweight 14.2 vanner should be fine with 14 well-balanced stones - mine was! He was a proper handful, liked a big buck and squeal going into canter when he was excited, always cleared jumps by at least two feet, kept up with far finer horses with light riders at full gallop and never had a bad back in his life. However, he did have a lot of bone (along with a lot of heart) and I took my weight off his back at any faster than trot and got off and walked home the last couple of miles after a long, fast outing.


----------



## OWLIE185 (20 September 2011)

Provided the horse has no problems it should be fine with your weight and more!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 September 2011)

Also think about how much weight the horse weighs itself and take that into account (I say this as an owner having to get weight off my coblet at the moment). If they are overweight then they can carry less on top in human weight as they will be less fit and also already have too much weight to carry. 

But assuming they are not overweight then anything other than a big fat bloke would be fine. I also disagree with the 14.2 therefore cant carry lots of weight approach. Shorter, thicker legs proportionately may well mean a 14.2 solid chap can carry more proportionately than a spindly taller horse. And stay sounder.

It also depends what you want to do. Team chasing, maybe not, hacking, yep!

I would say max 13 stone if horse is right weight and reasonably fit, less if either of those two are compromised.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 September 2011)

chickeninabun said:



What world do you live in?!?!?
They are work horses not bloody pansies!!

Click to expand...

EXACTLY. My coloured hairy cobby can carry about 14.stone  easily and hes 14.3hh. Theyre WEIGHT CARRIERS!!!!!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (21 September 2011)

My 14hh haflinger used to carry all 14 stone of my dad. My 15.2 Gypsy cob could carry me and my dad together. Gypsy cobs are built for strength and can carry a lot more than  most people would ever dream of putting on their back. Have faith in your horses people, they are not made of glass.


----------



## Trinity Fox (21 September 2011)

These types to a degree are weight carriers but 15-20% is a good guide, I think sometimes we think vanners are heavier than they are because of the hair.

I was amazed when a friend of ours who had a vanner clipped and hogged and the horses legs were alot finer than we thought so you should really measure the bone.

Width of loin and length of back combined with cannon bone width are actually the greatest deciding factors according to latest research, fitness and age aslo have a part to play breed or type is really not that relevant in comparrison to these other facts.

I think you have to also consider when people say certain types were used to do  certain jobs of work they were, but we dont want to ruin our horses as they did in the past and we are far heavier as a society so a full grown man today is a few stone heavier than in the past.

A sensible approaach is best it is not hard to work out if you are too heavy.


----------



## newalclover (21 September 2011)

emmahaywood1 said:



			My 14hh haflinger used to carry all 14 stone of my dad. My 15.2 Gypsy cob could carry me and my dad together. Gypsy cobs are built for strength and can carry a lot more than  most people would ever dream of putting on their back. Have faith in your horses people, they are not made of glass.
		
Click to expand...

is really not true!! my 17hh mare thought she was indistructable ok.. not quite but something underlying reared it's ugly head today when she had an x~ray am really totally devistated I know she's not made of glass but know that she's not as strong as I thought am totally devistated really thought she would still be going strong when i'm 40 in 8 years time thats really not going to happen .. she's only 9 now in 8 years time she will be 17 or will she even make it that far!! am totally gutted had faith in my amazing horse now every website ive looked at is doom and gloom.. dont want to beleave my horse of a lifetime could be totally ****ed!!  sorry edited to say that I realise am off topic but am quite upset!!


----------



## cassie summers (21 September 2011)

xTrooperx said:



			i will have great interest watching this thread as i was told im to heavy to ride anything (just over 13 stone) so had to buy myslef a heavy horse. though i was sad about the cruel reactions some of us bigger riders get.
		
Click to expand...

yes people are cruel i am no lightweight i have a shire x 16 hand 10 inch bone i have been riding for 40 years i dont feel guilty riding my mare we dont go out for really long hacks usualy about an hour a day i dont ride heavy i am very balanced it really depends on the rider a novice who weighs less than me would feel heavier to the horse as they would ride heavier unfortunatly this doesnt stop people being cruel i have bought a lightweight saddle and keep her fit as if the horse is overweight aswell then they will struggle with their own weight


----------



## cassie summers (21 September 2011)

chickeninabun said:



What world do you live in?!?!?
They are work horses not bloody pansies!!

Click to expand...

here here "chickeninabun"so true by the way love your horse in your siggy looks like my girly


----------



## 4faults (21 September 2011)

Trooper - it's very cruel that someone would say that to you. How do these people think men manage? Seriously makes me wonder about people


----------



## hollyandivy123 (21 September 2011)

ok slightly off topic but the wee little highlands were bred to carry a 16stone stag, people forget it is all in the health of the horse and the conformation


----------



## domane (21 September 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			EXACTLY. My coloured hairy cobby can carry about 14.stone  easily and hes 14.3hh. Theyre WEIGHT CARRIERS!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I don't hugely disagree with anything in this thread yet.... may I just remind everyone that they're actually weight-PULLERS!  With their thick set necks, broad chests and huge shoulders, they're actually designed more for pulling huge weights rather than carrying them.  If you've ever seen an x-ray of the spine where a saddle would sit, the gaps between the bones are minute and I would definitely advocate that a chunky needs to be fit and have good muscle tone/topline to carry a good weight.


----------

